#kubuntu-se 2011-05-30
<x_link> Philip5: Var nyss på Media Markt, provade HTC surfplattan lite. Helsike vad touchen laggade när man scrollar.
<Philip5> ajdå
<x_link> Jo, sen jämförde jag iPad 1/2:an, jäklar vilken skillnad alltså.
<x_link> Både på kvalitén när man har den i handen och touchen.
<x_link> Såg den via iPhone 4:an för första gången med.
<x_link> Men var skoj att prova lite olika surfplattor iaf.
#kubuntu-se 2011-05-31
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<x_link> Har inte Android GPU accellererad UI?
<Philip5> vet ej
<Philip5> nya androids brukar ju ha dedikerade gpu men inte alla
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-01
<x_link> names
<x_link> Flygisoft: Ska inte du uppgradera din iPhone 3Gs snart då?
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> Ingen aning riktigt
<Flygisoft> top - 19:23:24 up 545 days, 2:25, 1 user, load average: 0.29, 0.29, 0.23
<x_link> Inte sugen på nyare iPhone då med bättre prestanda etc?
<x_link> Flygisoft: Fin uptime =)
<Flygisoft> x_link: Jo visst är man det :)
<Flygisoft> Ja visst är det :)
<x_link> Hehe
<Flygisoft> Den kommer få ca 30 dagar till, sen ska jag byta server
<Flygisoft> Vad tänkte du ang iphone då? :P
<x_link> Nä undrade mest bara, kollade nyss på lite mobiler och såg iPhonen. Så tänkte på det.
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-27
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: jag fick mitt idag :)
<Flygisoft> madmaxy: Nice :)
<Flygisoft> börja bygga om nu då?
<madmaxy> det är klart :)
<Flygisoft> Testat något?
<madmaxy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/image/51470515225
<madmaxy> så ser det ut :)
<madmaxy> jo, jag testade så det funka och det funka finfint!
<madmaxy> jag gav tjejen toppenbetyg iaf
<Flygisoft> Nice nice :)
<madmaxy> jo, tycker det blev riktigt nice :)
<madmaxy> det var lite pilligt att trixa ur filterglaset och ännu svårare att sätta tillbaka det 
<madmaxy> men inget gick sönder iaf :)
<madmaxy> det är ju riktigt värdelöst väder idag så känns inte som ja kommer gå ut och filma idag iaf, men imorgon kanske.
<Flygisoft> Bra väder som bara den här
<Flygisoft> Sol och fint
<madmaxy> här är det så grått de kan bli
<Philip5> madmaxy: har du fått något paket idag då?
<madmaxy> Philippe, visst.
<madmaxy> Philip5: http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/image/51470515225
<Philip5> har du redan moddat den?
<madmaxy> yepp
<madmaxy> tog mig någon minut
<madmaxy> kanske 2
<madmaxy> ångrar du inte att du inte köpte samma?
<Philip5> och du är nöjd? inga skumma colorcasts eller annat grejs+
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> NÄ
<madmaxy> Nej, verkligen inte 
<madmaxy> jag har iofs inte testat det i optimala soliga förhållanden
<madmaxy> då det är riktigt ruskigt väder idag
<madmaxy> koolt med bara ett filter på
<madmaxy> man kan stänga av tv'n med filtret helt, skärmen blir svart men ingenting annat ändras runt om
<Philip5> japp
<madmaxy> Flygisoft: ska du beställa du med?
<madmaxy> det finns 72mm filter kvar iaf :)
<Philip5> madmaxy: Flygisoft beställer ju bara från sina kinesiska polare
<madmaxy> de här filtren lär ju de ha :)
<madmaxy> Philip5: såg lite ghosting faktiskt 
<madmaxy> när man filmar in i en lampa ser jag glödtråden 2 ggr
<Philip5> jo det blir lätt så med billiga fliter som har dålig reflexbehandling
<madmaxy> tycker allt såna effekter kan ha en charm
<madmaxy> nu återstår bara stabilisering
<madmaxy> sen är man redo för produktion
<madmaxy> Philip5: kan du testa starta knotes
<madmaxy> för mig tar det 15 sekunder att starta programmet
<madmaxy> 30 denna gång
<madmaxy> blender startar snabbare
<madmaxy> 4 sekunder typ
<madmaxy> vissa program känns riktigt tunga
<madmaxy> tex torrentprogram
<Philip5> startar på typ 1 sek för mig
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-28
<madmaxy> Philip5: haha, lite roligt med mcdonalds glas ringarna
<madmaxy> de hade perfekt bredd för att försegla de första filtret och step up ringen
<madmaxy> men och ligga precis på skarven där det ska
<madmaxy> behöver ingen tejp, lim eller skriv
<Philip5> tänk om donken förstod vilken produkt de har i de där ringarna. funkar till massor inom foto ;)
<madmaxy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=52353
<madmaxy> titta själv :)
<madmaxy> helt perfekt
<madmaxy> svårt att se att den ligger i underkant perfekt med där
<madmaxy> men, det är så med perspektiv
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag tror jag kör utan
<madmaxy> jo, de klart
<madmaxy> de här är bara för att få tyst lins
<madmaxy> stillbilder låter ju inte
<Philip5> nä och så brukar jag ändå tabort ljudet om jag filmar för det är ju inte så kul ljud med de inbyggda micen för den ger en massa ljud från handhavande
<madmaxy> nej, nu ska jag ut och testa grejerna!
<Philip5> idag har du väl sol?
<madmaxy> japp
<madmaxy> jag mår illa men ja går ut endå
<madmaxy> vill testa grejerna
<Philip5> du behöver ju inte gå så långt
<madmaxy> nej, här är det smidigt att bara gå ut
<madmaxy> men ja ska städa lite föörst
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du filmat något nu då?
<madmaxy> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<madmaxy> helt oredigerat, bara klipp direkt från kameran
<Philip5> madmaxy: känns det bra med filtret då? är det nu filmskaparresan börjar?!
<madmaxy> jo, eller det klart behöver jag mickar och stabilisering
<madmaxy> men, jo, kameran är ju typ klar
<madmaxy> för det optiska
<madmaxy> ögongodiset
<Philip5> madmaxy: är det nu du ska börja skapa värsta grejerna för din kanal?!
<madmaxy> jadu...
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: för min del blir det till att beställa 4 st yn-622n när skatteåterbäringen kommer om 1 vecka :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice du, beställ 2 till mig med :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tssss
<Philip5> Flygisoft: utbetalningarna skulle ju börja 7 juni så kanske redan då eller under veckan efter så kommer ju stålarna. en dryg vecka kvar alltså
<Flygisoft> Trevligt trevligt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men vänta är ju tråkigt 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vart ska du beställa från då?
<Philip5> blir nog från uk
<Philip5> då har man leverans på en 3-5 dagar
<Flygisoft> Inte mycket dyrare då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: skiljer inte mycket längre
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft & madmaxy, sköter ni er när jag inte är här då?!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så jäkla drygt att inte pixel kings fungar med yongnou-blixtar om man vill kunna använda ttl för deras nya uppdaterade trigger ser riktigt najs ut: http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=296
<Philip5> Flygisoft: den släpps nu för canon och nikon-versionen brukar komma 1-2 månader efter. det är som vanligt. tydligen är det svårare att göra blixtgrejer för nikons CLS för det är mer kompicerat än canons.
<Philip5> plus att jag tror att canon är lite större på marknaden än nikon
#kubuntu-se 2013-05-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du skrämt bort max-ponken?
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-01
<Philip5> madmaxy: jaha nu tittar du in. var tusan har du hållit hus och inte lämnat någon frånanmälan!?! :O
<Philip5> varit ute och dokumentärfilmat i djungeln?!
<madmaxy> preciscly
<Philip5> göra världen orolig
<madmaxy> jag har så mycket HD filmat naturmaterial nu så jag ska bara klippa och lägga soundtrack
<madmaxy> sen blir det väl canne
<Philip5> så måste det vara
<Philip5> nu när du har ditt filter och allt
<madmaxy> precis
<madmaxy> det är helt galet vad bra det är
<Philip5> hehe
<madmaxy> men shit vad blåtonat det blir i slutet
<Philip5> när du bländar ner mycket eller?
<madmaxy> mm
<Philip5> inte helt jämn färgbalans när du ändrar?
<madmaxy> näe, men de är inget som stör mig 
<Philip5> du ser det som en cool effekt
<madmaxy> kanske viktigt i foto att man kan trycka ner ND 
<madmaxy> för långa exponeringar
<Philip5> men med foto kan man ju enklare korrigera det 
<Philip5> i efterhand dvs
<madmaxy> jo, men ja har inte haft problem att filma med detta
<madmaxy> tror aldrig jag kommer filma i så ljusa miljöer
<madmaxy> vet inte men solen ger väl en 100 k lumen minst, svårt att överträffa det i onaturliga miljöer ens
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> viktigas i så fall är att det är en jämn blå ton och inte gradvis över bilden
<madmaxy> såg du mina videos på tuben ?
<madmaxy> de ja filmade sist
<madmaxy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<madmaxy> testade filtret för ett par dagar sedan
<madmaxy> minst inte om ja postade det här
<Philip5> hade inte sett maskrosorna
<Philip5> fast jag har typ 4 gånger fler views på mina testfilmer än du med dina ;)
<madmaxy> haha
<madmaxy> varför då?
<madmaxy> visst hitta ja fina maskrosor?
<Philip5> du måste inte varna youtube innan  du lägger upp något eftersom trycket på serverarna ökar så då?? ;)
<Philip5> de är jättefina... du har vårdat dem väl
<madmaxy> mm, finast!
<madmaxy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssgbnGPA9_E
<madmaxy> är den inte skön låten
<Philip5> lite så du skulle spela om du spelade i en hotelllobby?
<Philip5> jag kollar på sthlm marathon på tv. blir lite sugen
<Philip5> sprang 2011 men förra året var det så värdelöst väder så då var jag glad att jag inte var med men i år ser det mer najs ut
<madmaxy> onödigt att satsa på marathon när det är så vanligt med terrorattentant
<madmaxy> tycker också det ser ut som en hotellobby
<madmaxy> jag skulle nog spela "lille katt"
<Philip5> hehe, vanligt med terrorattentat där är väl att ta i
<Philip5> madmaxy: kör du Blender 2.67b nu då?
<Philip5> du som ska ligga först med det senaste
<madmaxy> nej, jag har inte sett att det kommit
<madmaxy> blir väl att kolla release note
<Philip5> 30 bugfixar i b-release. jag hade inte a-release heller och den hade väl 100 fixar den också
<Philip5> bygger nu b-release åt mig själv
<madmaxy> ja drar ner den från blender.org nu
<madmaxy> sådär, nu kör jag den
<Philip5> var visst en syntax error-bug med i den releasen. fick fixa med en patch och bygga om
<Philip5> dåligt att släppa en syntax-bug i ett pythonscript som gör att man inte kan köra blender i senaste tarbollen
<Philip5> borde ju alla råka ut för då
<Philip5> var ett "and" på fel ställe på ett ställe
<Philip5> va fan, blev ju inget cykles med denna build
<Philip5> löste sig
<madmaxy> finns cycles i min
<madmaxy> tycker inte det är acceptabelt att ljudet blivit lidande som det blivit nu i buntu
<madmaxy> kan inte ha igång fler program än 1 med ljud
<madmaxy> sen måste jag starta om program för att få ljud till nästa osv
<madmaxy> bara ett klarar att spela upp ljud, sen blir det nästa program i ledet som får spela upp och det andra dör ut
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> låter som något duplex-problem men sådana har man väl inte haft sedan 90-talet :D
<madmaxy> näe, tyvärr får jag alla buggar
<madmaxy> det är som om min dator suktar efter windows
<Philip5> jag har inga buggar
<madmaxy> skruvat alltså
<Philip5> enda är att ibland när jag trycker i min hdmi-kabel för tvn så slåt monitorn över i låg upplösning som jag manuellt måste ändra tillbaka
<madmaxy> jo, lite såna har jag med, grafikbuggar, med hdmi
<madmaxy> och ja får inget ljud via moderkortets hdmi
<Philip5> det har jag
<madmaxy> så ja får köra ut ljud med 3.5
<Philip5> eller jag kör min hdmi i mitt nvidiakort och där får jag ljud
<madmaxy> jag har bara mini på det kortet
<madmaxy> och ja har ingen minisladd
<madmaxy> det är ju inte mini mini
<madmaxy> utan bara mini
<madmaxy> ska se om det är samma som kameran har
<madmaxy> fick visst inte med någon till kameran
<Philip5> så där. hann precis med en löparrunda innan det nu började spöregna
<Philip5> madmaxy: tycker du inte Flygisoft är lite snobbig som dissat oss flera dagar nu?
<madmaxy> jo, han är ju away
<madmaxy> helt grå
<madmaxy> deppigt är det
<madmaxy> jag blev så deppig av att bli dissad att jag beställde hem lite käk nu
<Philip5> hehe
<madmaxy> de är här om sensast 35 minuter
<Philip5> jag sitter och eftersvettas efter löparrundan och ska strax duscha och sedan käka
<madmaxy> men de brukar inte ta mer än 15 
<madmaxy> redan gått tio
<madmaxy> va blir det för käk?
<Philip5> pulled pork
<Philip5> långkok alltså
<madmaxy> ah, ingen snabbmat med andra ord
<Philip5> jo för det är från frysen :)
<Philip5> gjort det tidigare
<madmaxy> aha, jaja.
<madmaxy> micromat?
<madmaxy> min mor har ett nikon objektiv
<madmaxy> vet inte vad det är 
<madmaxy> 70 200 eller 300?
<madmaxy> mm?
<madmaxy> va finns det?
<Philip5> micromat på så sätt att jag värmer på rester. inte micromat som i färdigköpt
<Philip5> finns både 70-200 och 70-300
<madmaxy> 55-300 har hon
<Philip5> det finns också
<Philip5> en kitzoom
<madmaxy> eller om de är 18-300
<madmaxy> jaja, de va inget med fast ftal på
<madmaxy> misstänker jag
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> f4,5-5,6
<madmaxy> ja sa åt henne att hon skulle köpa ett 50g
<madmaxy> hon fotar åt någon tidning ibland
<Philip5> vad har hon för hus då?
<madmaxy> d3100
<madmaxy> samma som syrran har 
<madmaxy> bara bror min som har lite dyrare grejer
<Philip5> ok
<madmaxy> men han kör ju canon
<Philip5> usch
<Philip5> ska bli intressant att se samyangs nya manuella 50/1.2 som de håller på att ta fram
<Philip5> om den kan ge bra särpa vidöppen
<Philip5> kommer troligen inte ut på marknaden förrän våren 2014 :(
<madmaxy> är det något som intresserar dig?
<madmaxy> du har väl två 50mm?
<Philip5> en
<Philip5> om du inte menar zoomen
<Philip5> om/när jag köper en fx-kamera så vill jag ha nikons 50/1.2 ais som också är manuell
<Philip5> den ser ju lite ut som din 50a men är helt gjord i metall
<madmaxy> nice
<madmaxy> frågan är om man köper en till dslr
<madmaxy> eller om framtiden är spegellös
<madmaxy> undrar när nikon kommer med en riktigt fet sådan
<madmaxy> mitt objektiv måste väl vara ett av världens mest sålda?
<madmaxy> NIKON 14-24/2.8G 
<madmaxy> bara börja spara nu så man har råd med detta i julklapp
<madmaxy> http://www.mattssonsfoto.se/nikon-142428g-ed-afs-zoom-nikkor-p-266-c-173.aspx
<madmaxy> har jag autofocus på det på min kamera?
<madmaxy> Philip5: XD
<Philip5> du har autofokus men ingen inbyggd fokusmotor
<Philip5> 24-70/2.8 är roligare att ha
<madmaxy> vill ha mer vidvinkel än så
<madmaxy> men jo, visst.
<madmaxy> är det omöjligt enligt fysikens lagar att göra ett bra 10-300mm objektiv med f1.8?
<Philip5> nej men det skulle bli väldigt dyrt
<Philip5> så vitt jag vet så finns det bara 300mm som f2.8 som öppnast och då har man rätt kort DOF redan då
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-02
<madmaxy> tror ni windows kan leverera grafik out of box på både ett extra pci grafikkort och det interna på moderkortet (hdmi) samtidigt?
<madmaxy> i linux  får jag bara trycka in krypteringslösen vid start på den andra skärmen (onboard) sen blir det nvidia grafiken.
<Philip5> ingen aning och det beror nog på kortet om det stödjs i windows
<madmaxy> det gör det, men det behöver väl drivrutinerna för extra stöd
<madmaxy> jag får nog testa ikväll
<madmaxy> vill använda cpu gpu'n till skärmen
<madmaxy> och det andra (nvidia) till rendering
<madmaxy> har inte fått det att funka i linux så ja ger windows en chans
<Philip5> kör du ut inbyggda grafiken på tvn eller nått som du sitter och jobbar vid?
<madmaxy> precis
<Philip5> jag använder aldrig den inbyggda grafikkretsen i min cpu
<Philip5> eller uttag på moderkortet för grafik
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Känner du dig dissad? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp... i flera dagar :( snyfft
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaa, har inte orkat sitta vid datorn nu i veckan, varit ute så mycket :P
<Philip5> exakt! bara dissar oss för lite sol och lättklädda damer
<Philip5> sååå dålig stil ;)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Men är du helt säker att Pixel kings trigger inte fungerar med yongnou?
<Philip5> skulle vara om de kommer med en update
<Philip5> av firmware för det men tidigare har de sagt att de bara stödjer nikon och canons blixtar och om det var metz eller nissin
<Flygisoft> Tänkte, dom är väl utformade efter hur nikons kameror skickar signalerna?
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Bör ju vara samma signaler om det inte är något annat som spelar in tycker man
<Philip5> men jag har de vanliga pixel kings nu och inte den där nya uppdaterade pro med display och med dem funkar inte ttl med yongnou men med nikons blixt funkar det
<Flygisoft> Hmm okej
<Philip5> kan bara ha blixtarna på manuell om de inte är nikons blixtar
<Flygisoft> Den såg ju nice ut triggern annars
<Philip5> det är ingen direkt prisskillnad på yn-622n och pixel kings annars... vad king pro kommer kosta vet jag inte men de har ju sagt att det ska vara i samma prisklass
<Philip5> du kan ju få en display på yn-622n också men då är det en enhet som en annan nikonblixt kom kan vara master eller nikons su-800 och alla de blir ju dyra eller bara otypliga att sätta på kameran uppe på sin yn-622n
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> Men får nog bli yn triggern :)
<Flygisoft> Om det nu är så att det inte fungerar
<Philip5> lutar åt det för mig med
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> förhoppningsvis kommer yn ut med en egen lösning som kanske är display att montera uppe på
<Philip5> synd med yn bara är att de inte går att uppdatera firmware i vad jag vet
<Philip5> om det inte görs som med vanliga nikonblixtar. pixel king har en usb-port som är till för att updatera firmware så man kan få stöd för annat senare
<Flygisoft> ah okej
<Flygisoft> Det är ju nice det
<Philip5> japp
<madmaxy> jag ska bygga ett till ND filter
<Philip5> madmaxy: räcker inte det du har?
<madmaxy> jag ska göra ett som är mindre
<madmaxy> 52mm
<madmaxy> vill ha ett på båda objektiven
<Philip5> är det jobbigt med stepring från 77 till 52?
<madmaxy> nej, men det är jobbigt att byta mellan objektiven
<Philip5> jobbigt.... pffff
<Philip5> dagens ungdom.... ;)
<Flygisoft> i-lands problem
<Philip5> Flygisoft: precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu när du varit borta och levt livet hela veckan har du då haft kameran med dig och dokumenterat allt?!
<Flygisoft> Jorå, har väl blivit lite bilder
<Philip5> använt värsta blixten?
<Flygisoft> Inte så mycket nu i veckan faktiskt :P
<Philip5> det var det värsta
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flybring/8924785581/
<Flygisoft> Vad tycker du? :P
<Philip5> trevlig solnedgång
<Flygisoft> :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du flickr?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Somnade du nu
<Philip5> nä jag har inte brytt mig om att skaffa det
<Philip5> eller jag har inte lagt upp något där för jag är lite så där dubbel om det. tycker deras gui inte är så snyggt
<Philip5> men blev faktiskt bättre nu när de gjort om lite
<Philip5> har spelat lite spel
<Philip5> spelat The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing som funkar utmärkt i wine :)
<Flygisoft> Ah okej nice :)
<Philip5> madmaxy_: den här typen av modellering i blender är väl en bit kaka för dig?! http://cgcookie.com/blender/cgc-series/hard-surface-weapon-retopology-blender/
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testade en släktings spegellösa kamera för några dagar sedan, ganska äckligt med digital sökare insåg jag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ja det är ofta lite lagg
<Philip5> Flygisoft: lite bättre med de allra nyaste spegellösa men ändå lite. dessutom är de oftast sämre på att fokusera om det är lite dunkelt
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> de som säger att spegellösa är framtiden kanske har rätt men innan de blivit mycket bättre så är det nog spegelkameror som gäller. optiska sökare är direkta och släpper igenom mer ljus
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du fota många lättklädda brudar i oanständiga poser med dina blixtar och softboxar i helgen?! :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man vet aldrig :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du planerat det eller?
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> planerat att fota dig när du fotar brudarna?! ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur är det?
<maxjezy> mår du bra?
<maxjezy> har du haft sömnsvårigheter?
<maxjezy> tänkte på det där du nämnde förut i ubuntu kanalen
<maxjezy> om microsoftmusen
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja det känns tungt nu när jag sålt min själ
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast värre var det med att köpa pizza nyss. det är datorspelskonvent med drygt 2000 datornerdar intill pizzerian jag brukar handla på så pizzakön var ovanligt lång
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> var o klämde på nikons 40 mm objektiv idag, plastigt som sjutton
<maxjezy> tamrons 70-300, alltså den bättre varianten kändes nice
<maxjezy> lite tyngre tyckte jag den kändes
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är den tamron som Flygisoft skaffade
<Philip5> 40an är väl ett rätt billigt dx? är den inte tänkt att vara macro också?
<maxjezy> den är lite biffigare tror jag
<maxjezy> Flygisoft's variant
<Philip5> jo det är mil skillnad på de två i kvalle
<Philip5> enda dåliga med den är väl i så fall att den inte släpper igenom mer ljus
<maxjezy> och priset, det är sämre pris på den nyare varianten
<maxjezy> pratade med en säljare idag som dissade sitt lager, han hade bara massa sigma och sa att de inte alls var som nikon
<maxjezy> pratade mycket om manuella inställningar osv.
<maxjezy> antagligen hade han tagit knark eller inte alls visste vad han prata om
<maxjezy> skällde lite på dem för att de hade så dåligt lagerstatus på siba på annat än tv apparater.
<Philip5> sigmas nya serier är ju bra medan deras gamla budgetgrejer är rätt kassa
<maxjezy> Philip5, du har väl både 35 och 50 g?
<Philip5> kommit ett drös med nya från den men det är väl 35 och 50 som fått mest uppmärksamhet
<Philip5> deras 18-35/1.8 fick också en del uppmärksamhet
<maxjezy> nikkor 18-35 ?
<maxjezy> eller är det sigma?
<Philip5> sigma
#kubuntu-se 2014-05-31
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dhl är roliga. de har börjat lämna uppgifter i paketspårning i framtiden... :)
<Philip5> kl 7.00 den 2 juni registrerades mitt paket i HANNOVER - GERMANY
<Philip5> :O
<Philip5> undrar vad paket är värt om de gått med tidsmaskin :O
<Philip5> och undrar hur tidsresor påverkar min analoga film :O
<maxjezy> tror det upphör att existera och ett tomt paket dyker upp.
<maxjezy> fungerar nikon dx objektiven med analoga kameror
<maxjezy> de med afs?
<maxjezy> bakåtkompatibla?
<Philip5> med de nyare analoga
<Philip5> typ f100, f4-f6
<Philip5> inte de gamla
<Philip5> och med funkar så betyder det att den inte kommer täcka ut hela filmen men du får en bild i mitten på negativet som är runt. precis som dx på en fx-kamera
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha inte dåligt :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: eller så är det bara så att det är själva meddelandet som kommer från framtiden och filmen är oberörd
<Flygisoft> :O
<maxjezy> såg att det kommit hack till d3100
<Philip5> brukar inte vara så roliga hack
<maxjezy> om man fotar är det kanske inte mycket att hurra över
<maxjezy> det var väl lite mer manuell kontroll i live view läget
<maxjezy> om ja fatta det rätt
<maxjezy> sånt som min kamera har
